
Over-friendly, or sexual harassment? It depends on whom you ask - georgecmu
https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/11/daily-chart-14
======
abusoufiyan
I honestly find myself thinking more and more that maybe old-school Victorian-
era social norms weren't the worst things in the world (as we make them out to
be these days).

For one thing, there was way less grey area than there is nowadays in terms of
appropriate conduct.

